# saltwater applicable freshwater lures



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I learned much as a trout fisherman decades ago with old SS men,Finns,Poms,Austrians etc...
Some lures like plastics are used both in fresh or salt water.
Recently,I have tried celtas unsuccessfully for tailor.
Flatfish are to be trialled by Kraley.
Peril is onto the cod chatterbaits for snapper.
What lures do you prefer or regard as freshwater lures/techniques applicable for saltwater?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've caught a king on a cheap spinnerbait - first time I tried. Sounds like some of the canetoads are using diving cod lures on the reds with some success. I've yet to have any success with the chatterbaits


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have also tried the chatterbait at least 1/2 a doz times with out a touch.
But they look so tasty that i'll keep trying.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Guys

I know lipless crankbaits work on Flathead you know cotton cordells or Jackalls and they both catch Bass. There are some susame blade lures that I use to catch some big bass on and they also catch bream. TT lures have recently bought out swichblades that are are smaller version of the blades that I use on bass. The switch blades are 1/8 oz. which are dynamite on bream, I imagine they will catch bass too, I just havent tried yet.

The 3' Slider Soft plastics I use to catch bass have also caught me some big bream.

I really think most things you use in freshwater will work in Saltwater 

Cheers


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i've never thought of any of my HB's or SP's as being exclusively salt or fresh with the exception of my firebaits bardie grub imitation

pete


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I tried celtas from brim, they were definitely interested but the volume of water running down the channel meant I couldnt get the lure where the fish were, just kept getting dragged up to the surface.


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

I had many lures which were regularly transferred from the FW tackle box to the SW box & back again. As I mainly did SW estuary for bream & flatties, its not mcuh of a stretch. I didn't use that many SP's back then either. Examples - Min Mins, Attacks, Merlins, Knol Minnows & Small Natives, Stumpjumper #3 & #2, 2" & 3" grubs. With my most favorite estuary crankbaits, like Attacks. I would have a few separate estuary-only models (pink colors), with stainless hooks which I wouold keep permanently in the estuary pack, but the more "FW" colours would also make the transfer. Really, the main diff is the quality of the hooks when FW lures would come with bronze hooks which rust quick. The metal spinners which I'd use for trout, redfin & bass definitely work for tailor, but I wouldn't use them for the rust reason.

If I was back in Oz nowadays, I'd include a few more plastix into my SW estuary pack - grubs, shads, finesse worms, 4" & 5" flukes (good for flatties & kingies & snapper too I bet).


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

celta's and rapala CD-5's on bream. Jackalls, stumpjumpers and spinnerbaits on Flathead ;-)


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Ive used CD3's on trout and saltwater too - good for sinking down the water column in moorings or pylons for bream - are they classed a fresh or salt lure?


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I've had success fishing for bream with celtas, and my dad got a good flattie on one once so I can vouch for them  .

Rowan.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keza said:


> i have also tried the chatterbait at least 1/2 a doz times with out a touch.
> But they look so tasty that i'll keep trying.


me too just got 1 1/2 tt jigheads with 8/0....bugger this small stuff i want and another tuna...or mackerel...as soon as this wind goes...i be out there....

as for the topic i of lures i don't distinguish between fresh and salt...it works either way for me...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ozzybass said:


> Really, the main diff is the quality of the hooks when FW lures would come with bronze hooks which rust quick.


Ozzy here is a trick I have been using to great advantage since Peril posted it a couple of years ago.

When fishing in the saltwater carry a jar of fresh water on board the yak and when you remove a HB put it into the jar, then remove and dry out when you get home....since doing this I have had no rust problems with bronze trebles or other metal fittings


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Tailor hit anything.
I've found that yellowtail (yes yakkers) will hit Celtas, but I've never caught them on anything else.
May favaurite all time trout lure is a Nilsmaster!


----------

